# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Качественные NiMH аккумуляторы АА/ААА

## Gull

Только качественные NiMH аккумуляторы АА и ААА, с реальной ёмкостью, прошедшие проверку на радиостанциях, мощных фонарях, моделях, ультразумах, вспышках и аварийных зарядных блоках, которые быстро отсеивают разные поделки с громкими надписями и огромными цифрами ёмкости на борту.

*TENERGY* (США, пр-во в КНР) - очень стабильные параметры, низкий саморазряд.
Tenergy *Premium* - высокая ёмкость - АА-*2500*, ААА-*1000* мАч, 4•АА/ААА = 100/80 грн. _ Лучшее соотношение цена/качество/ёмкость._
Tenergy *Centura*  - очень низкий саморазряд - АА-2000, ААА-800 мАч, 4•АА/ААА = 110/90 грн. _- идеально для редкоиспользуемых и маломощных приборов - пульты, часы, термометры и т.п._

Sanyo Eneloop (корп. Panasonic, Япония) - очень низкий саморазряд: 10%/год, 30%/5 лет :
Sanyo Eneloop АА-2000 мАч (HR-3UTG*B*) - 4шт. в боксе = 120 грн.
Sanyo Eneloop Pro ХХ АА-*2550* мАч (HR-3UWX*B*) - 4шт.  в боксе =160 грн. _Японское качество._

На все аккумуляторы *гарантия 3 мес*.   
*Умные зарядные устройства здесь*, походные/резервные тут.
Таирова, Черёмушки, Центр. (O67) Ч8-Ч7-IЧO.

----------


## Gull

↑↑↑

----------


## Gull

↑↑↑

----------


## Gull

↑↑↑

----------


## Gull

↑↑↑

----------


## Princhessa

Tenergy Premium цена указана за 4 шт?

----------


## PL

тот же вопрос цена за 4 шт?

----------


## Gull

На сегодня в наличии:
Tenergy *Premium* - АА-*2500* 4шт. =120 грн.(115 от 8шт.), ААА-*1000* мАч  4шт. =100 грн.
Tenergy *Centura*  - АА-2000 4шт. =115 грн., ААА-800 мАч 4шт. =100 грн.
Sanyo Eneloop АА-2000 мАч (HR-3UTGB 1800cl) - 4шт. - пока нет
Sanyo Eneloop ХХ АА-*2550* мАч (HR-3UWXB 500cl) - 4шт.  =180 грн.
Panasonic Eneloop АА-2000 мАч (BK-3MCC 2100cl) - 4шт. - уже нет.

----------


## Gull

↑↑↑

----------


## Gull

Умные зарядные устройства
Походные/резервные зарядки

----------


## shamray

Отличные аккумуляторы. Купил "Tenergy Premium АА-2500" Зарядчик показал емкость от 2.46 до 2.52. Вспышка зажила новой жизнью - скорость перезарядки увеличилась в разы.

----------


## Холодильщик

Из опыта, какая зарядка, хорошо относится к аккумам?

----------


## Gull

*Высококачественные Ni-MH аккумуляторы АА/ААА:*

*Tenergy Premium* - АА-*2500* mAh 4шт.=140 грн., ААА-*1000* mAh 4шт.=120 грн.
*Tenergy Centura* - АА-2000 mAh 4шт.=140 грн., ААА-800 mAh  4шт.=120 грн.
*Sanyo Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (HR-3UTGB 1800cl), 4шт.=140 грн. - уже нет.
*Sanyo Eneloop* ААА-800 mAh (HR-4UTGB 1800cl), 4шт.=140 грн.  - уже нет.
*Sanyo Eneloop ХХ* АА-*2550* mAh (HR-3UWXB 500cl), 4шт.=220 грн.  - мало.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC 2100cl), 4шт.+удобный бокс=160 грн. - мало.

На все аккумуляторы *гарантия 3 мес*.

----------


## Gull

Умные зарядные устройства

----------


## Gull

Аварийные/походные зарядки

----------


## Gull

*Зарядные устройства AA/AAA*

----------


## Gull

Экстренные зарядки телефонов/смартфонов/планшетов

----------


## Gull

Автономная зарядка Power Bank большой ёмкости для телефонов/смартфонов/планшетов.

----------


## Gull

*Универсальная интеллектуальная зарядка-анализатор для Ni-Cd/Ni-MH и Li-Ion аккумуляторов.*

----------


## Gull

*Автономная подсветка-ночник с датчиком движения и освещения*

*Простая, но универсальная зарядка для NiMH/NiCD/NiZn/Alkaline/Li-ion/LiFePO акк-ов*

----------


## Gull

*Высококачественные аккумуляторы АА/ААА:*

*Tenergy Premium* - АА-*2500* mAh / ААА-*1000* mAh 4шт.=150/130 грн. (от 8шт=280/240)
*Tenergy Centura* - АА-2000 mAh / ААА-800 mAh  4шт.=150/130 грн. - мало
*Sanyo Eneloop* Pro АА-*2550* mAh (HR-3UWXB 500cl), 4шт. в боксе=240 грн. - мало
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=180 грн.
*Panasonic Eneloop* ААA-800 mAh (BK-4MCC 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=180 грн. - мало
На все аккумуляторы *гарантия 3 мес*.

----------


## Gull

*Умные зарядные устройства для AA/AAA аккумуляторов.*

----------


## Gull

*Универсальная зарядка-анализатор для Ni-Cd/Ni-MH и Li-Ion аккумуляторов*

----------


## Gull

*Высококачественные NiMH аккумуляторы АА/ААА:*

*Tenergy Premium* АА-*2500* / ААА-1000 mAh 4шт.=180/140 грн. (8шт=350/270)
*Tenergy Centura*  АА-2000 / ААА-800 mAh 4шт.=180/140 грн. - мало
*Panasonic Eneloop* Pro LSD АА-*2550* mAh (HR-3UWXB 500cl), 4шт. в боксе=380 грн. - мало
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 / AAA-800 mAh (BK-3MCC/4MCC 2100cl), 4шт. +  бокс=240 грн.

----------


## shamray

> Скажите, подойдет ли Tenergy Premium для фотоаппарата? Как доразряжать аккумулятор?
> Спасибо


 Отлично подходят. Использую 1.5 года в вспышке. Хорошо держат емкость, отдают большой ток. В общем - советую.

----------


## Imruls

shamray, нужно 4 аккума тип аа ( для фотика) и зарядное к ним. Аккумы нужны побольше емкостью. И побольше циклов заряд\разряд с минимальной потерей заряда со временем. Какие посоветуеш? Нипиши с ценами и названием. Спасибо. И почему такая разница в цене : Tenergy Premium АА-2500 - 170 грн а Panasonic Eneloop Pro LSD АА-2550 mAh аж 300 грн?

----------


## Gull

> Скажите, подойдет ли Tenergy Premium для фотоаппарата? Как доразряжать аккумулятор?
> Спасибо


 Tenergy Premium 2500 мАч подходят и для фото и для вспышек, дольше работают, дают больше"пыхов", быстрее перезаряжают вспышки и жувут дольше, чем Ansmann-2850, Extradigital-2800, Beston-2700 и Camelion, Varta, GP. Имеют малый разброс параметров, что важно для подбора батареи, чтобы один плохой не портил остальные.
Отзывы многих фотографов подтверждают стабильную работу. Да и мы их погоняли на электродвижках и аварийных зарядках...




> Как доразряжать аккумулятор?


 Или самим устройством (фото или др.) или в крайнем случаем фонариком, но тут главное не перестараться и не разрядить в ноль. Лучше всего это делать *зарядками* с функцией разряда перед зарядом. Она не допустит полного разряда.
Качественные современные NiMH аккумуляторы не требуют частого доразряда, при активном использовании аккумуляторов эту процедуру достаточно проводить раз в 3-4 месяца, при редком раз в пол-года.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.12.2014 в 21:13 ----------




> shamray, нужно 4 аккума тип аа ( для фотика) и зарядное к ним. Аккумы нужны побольше емкостью. И побольше циклов заряд\разряд с минимальной потерей заряда со временем. Какие посоветуеш? Нипиши с ценами и названием. Спасибо. И почему такая разница в цене : Tenergy Premium АА-2500 - 170 грн а Panasonic Eneloop Pro LSD АА-2550 mAh аж 300 грн?


 Eneloop Pro АА-2550 был разработан для мощной, требовательной к току аппаратуры. Он может на больших токах выдать номинальную ёмкость, в то время как обычные акк-ры выдают только половину номинала или вообще не могут дать такой ток. Очень быстро перезаряжает вспышки, плюс низкий саморазряд - поэтому и цена... Но из-за этого у Eneloop Pro меньше жизненных циклов - до 500 не полных. Есть фотики, которые работают или на качественных батарейках или только на этих акк-рах. Но для обычных фотиков переплачивать нет смысла.
Если фотик используется редко, имеет смысл использовать акк-ры с низким саморазрядом:
Panasonic Eneloop АА-2000 или  аналог, лишь немного ему уступающий - Tenergy Centura АА-2000 

*Зарядные устройства для AA/AAA аккумуляторов здесь.*

----------


## Imruls

Gull, спасибо. простите перепутал адресат. конечно вопрос был к вам.
фотик будет использоваться много и часто+видео, скорее всего за день аккумы будут посажены и их придется заряжать 15-20 раз в месяц.  фотик обычный цифрвик компакт и матрицей которая "ест" много энергии. а скидка на зарядку какая при покупке аккумуляторов?

----------


## Gull

> ...фотик будет использоваться много и часто+видео, скорее всего за день аккумы будут посажены и их придется заряжать 15-20 раз в месяц...


 в таком режиме Tenergy Premium 2500 мАч самое то.




> а скидка на зарядку какая при покупке аккумуляторов?


 наберите меня завтра - обсудим (телефон в первом сообщении темы)

----------


## Gull

*Высококачественные NiMH аккумуляторы АА/ААА:*

*Tenergy Premium* АА-*2500* / ААА-1000 mAh 4шт.=180/140 грн. (8шт=350/270)
*Tenergy Centura*  АА-2000 / ААА-800 mAh 4шт.=180/140 грн. - мало
*Panasonic Eneloop* Pro LSD АА-*2550* mAh (HR-3UWXB 500cl), 4шт. в боксе=380 грн. - нет
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=240 грн.  - мало
*Panasonic Eneloop* AAA-800 mAh (BK-4MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=240 грн.  - нет

----------


## Gull

*Светодиодные фонари на АА/ААА аккумуляторах*

----------


## `KG`

есть динамо зарядка на велосипед?

----------


## Gull

> есть динамо зарядка на велосипед?


 нет - используем аккумуляторы, *зарядные устройства*, автономные зарядки и PowerBank-и

----------


## Gull

*Фонари светодиодные на АА/ААА аккумуляторах*

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 / ААА-1000 mAh  = 260/210 грн 4шт.
*Tenergy Centura*  ААА-800 mAh  = 220 грн 4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=330 грн. 



________________________________

*Зарядные устройства АА/ААА аккумуляторов*

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 / ААА-1000 mAh = 230/180 грн 4шт.
*Tenergy Centura* ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн 4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=280 грн.  - мало

----------


## Gull

Качественные литиевые аккумуляторы с *реальной* ёмкостью формата 18650 и 14500

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 / ААА-1000 mAh = 240/180 грн 4шт.
*Tenergy Centura* ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн 4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=280 грн.  - мало

 ________________________________

*Зарядные устройства АА/ААА аккумуляторов*

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 / ААА-1000 mAh = 240/180 грн 4шт.
*Tenergy Centura* ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн 4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=280 грн.  - пока нет


 ________________________________

*Зарядные устройства АА/ААА аккумуляторов*

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 240 грн/4шт.  - пока нет
*Tenergy Premium* ААА-1000 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
*Tenergy Centura* ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=280 грн.  - пока нет

  

 ________________________________

Литиевые аккумуляторы   - - -   Зарядка-PowerBank-литий

----------


## Gull

*Tenergy Premium* АА-2500 240 грн/4шт.
*Tenergy Premium* ААА-1000 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
*Tenergy Centura* ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
*Panasonic Eneloop* АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=260 грн.

----------


## Gull

Tenergy Premium АА-2500 240 грн/4шт.
Tenergy Premium ААА-1000 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
Tenergy Centura ААА-800 mAh = 180 грн/4шт.
Panasonic Eneloop АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=260 грн.

----------


## Джейла

Panasonic Eneloop АА-2000 mAh  а два аккума как купить?

----------


## Gull

Tenergy Premium АА-2500 250 грн/4шт. - мало
 Tenergy Premium ААА-1000 mAh = 200 грн/4шт.
 Tenergy Centura ААА-800 mAh = 200 грн/4шт.
 Panasonic Eneloop АА-2000 mAh (BK-3MCC, 2100cl), 4шт. в боксе=280 грн. - пока нет

----------

